# Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000KS 500GB SATA II 16MB a good buy?



## MilkyWay (Jun 14, 2008)

I dunno but my seagate 250gb 7200.9 just died, it has stopped spinning and i think that it will never work again, also there is the fact that the drive has been making noises and before it died and i keept getting the vista style blue screen that also confirmed that it was pan bread.

I saw a hard drive on ebay a Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000KS 500GB SATA II 16MB. For £40 with £5 shipping. The drives are in working order and have just under 1 year and 6 months WD warranty remaining on them. They have only been used for a server acting as a media server to the person main pc.


I dont think my hard drive that died has any warranty on it and i really would like to use this as an excuse to get a new one.

What i need to know is if this is a good hard drive for the price. I thought about getting a seagate 320 gb 7200.10 16mb but the 16mb versions are dearer and i think the 32mb 7200.11 are really out of my price.

I was only willing to spend up to £40 and seeing as this is a 500gb 16mb cache drive i was willing to fork the extra for it.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 14, 2008)

Can you not RMA the Seagate HDD ?.

Anyways i have 4 WD 250GB in raid 5 and there been sweet.  Only issue i have had has been due to Vista.

Mine are 3 x KS and 1 x YS.  The KS versions has a 3 year warranty were as the YS( new version of it )  has a 5 Year warranty. 

But yes they been good for me.  I'd buy a few more of them if i could afford it.  And WD's support is good too.

EDIT:  Any chance you have a friend in America send you some new ones lol.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jun 14, 2008)

Im on the look out for a 500gb sata2 that scores 5.9 in vista if you know of one im in the uk its the only thing thats letting my system down everything else scores 5.9 the hd gets 5.6. and its a WD 160gb


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jun 14, 2008)

sorry guys ive actually found one now after some googling 

Western Digital Caviar SE16 500GB SATA-II 16MB Cache - OEM (WD5000AAKS)

scores 5.9 in vista and isnt that expensive.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 14, 2008)

No i dont have any proper friends in America which is a shame because they have newegg and we dont.

Maybe a year or 2 ago i heard Newegg wanted to make a European version but i never heard about it again.

that drive SEEMS like the ideal drive because i need a drive with increased cache for it to be a good investment my old one had 8mb cache and the increase is beneficial im sure i was getting slow loading and unzipping and unpacking and copy pasting became a chore

it is faster than the 7200.10 seagates by a little and that was what i was aiming for so i guess this will do fine, the extra space will help also because thats double the size of my old drive, i was running low on space even to i keep my pc clean and run only programs i use regularly or need


Nitro-Max if you want i can PM you the ebay page the guy has 3 drives so i guess we could both buy one each


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 14, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Can you not RMA the Seagate HDD ?.
> 
> Anyways i have 4 WD 250GB in raid 5 and there been sweet.  Only issue i have had has been due to Vista.
> 
> ...



i dont know if it still has a warranty ive had it for a year maybe less and the drive i was asking about has a year and a half left on its warranty


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jun 14, 2008)

Ebuyer has them mate and overclockers they look very impressive even compared to the more expensive  raptors.

I prefere to avoid ebay for somthings my friend purchased a brand new evga 9800gx2 from ebay and it later died and evga wouldnt warrenty it because it was purchased from ebay even though it was a brand new item. but i trust ebuyer its always been hassle free for me.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 14, 2008)

The product you identified was sold as a system component. Please contact your place of purchase for service. Seagate sells many drives to direct OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) customers. These products are usually configured for the OEMs only, as components for their systems. You must contact your place of purchase for any warranty support on these drives.
If you purchased this unit directly from Seagate, please return to the previous page and verify your Seagate customer number, because the customer number you entered () does not match our records.



Sucks Seagate wont warranty the drive for me and since it was also an ebay item lol no chance

i used the warranty checker on seagate website.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 14, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> Ebuyer has them mate and overclockers they look very impressive even compared to the more expensive  raptors.
> 
> I prefere to avoid ebay for somthings my friend purchased a brand new evga 9800gx2 from ebay and it later died and evga wouldnt warrenty it because it was purchased from ebay even though it was a brand new item. but i trust ebuyer its always been hassle free for me.



£50 smackers before shipping charge is a lot of dough plus overclockers charge a premium price


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 14, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/141471/show_product_reviews

this drive has me interested because it has 32mb cache and is basically a seagate without the big warranty

Maxtor 500GB Hard Drive SATAII 7200rpm *32MB

OEM but not a problem

i want to know if this would be a better buy its £47 but since it is so cheap for a 32 mb drive i might consider it, ill look for reviews and such.

perfect opportunity to sell my x2 4600+ on ebay and my single core 3800+ both am2 to get most of the cash out of the way

off topic but how much do you think id get for my cpus?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jun 15, 2008)

Ebuyer has a free 5 day delivery option.


----------



## Alvin34 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice thread! I really like your provided information. It's really helpful for me.
Thanks a lot!


----------

